# Bmw m550d f10 egr dpf delete



## Mrandolini93 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi Guys I have Recently Bought a Bmw m550D f10 2012. And i have carly Adapter It told me that my DPF if heavily clogged And The Backpressure is too much,I checked in the secret menu Whats the engines temperature,and oil In city driving It was 90-96 c Normal easy driving and went up to 99 c This was the water!! The oil temp was 100c all time !
So i went to a Company i asked them to remove my DPF AND EGR ...After the Job Was done i tried the car And what i were saw is that the engine temp went up pretty hard compared to previously when the dpf was in.. So i checked The Temp in the secret menu Now its as following In City my water temp Is 82-86 c My Oil Temp 90-96 max I found these Result as Fine,but when i stop the car for like 10-minutes I get back in the car the gauge was in the middle it goes down with one bar Then i check the secret menu it shows from 95c to 88 pretty much Dropping in couple minutes ..
And when im on highway Then its Nuts i cruise with 120 km/H for example my water is 78c my oil is 88c Then i accelerate 120-180km/h the water reach around 84-86c The oil Is Around 94-96c Then i Slow down to 100/120km/h And just cruise What happens is My oil temp gauge Drops almost 1 and half Line Computer says 78c to oil temp And 71c for Water How is this Possible ????
By the way Thermostats Was changed i believe as Water Pump Was changed And oil cooler as well Any ideas Guys ?


----------

